

Why I decided (twice) not to use NoSQL - joshreads
http://www.itworld.com/big-data/428717/nosql-no-go-once-again

======
mcot2
"Twice now I’ve deeply investigated NoSQL for an upcoming project, and twice
now I’ve come to the conclusion that it would be a bad decision. Many of the
comments I received on that post illustrate one of the big problems with
evaluating NoSQL - there are a million niche solutions and the common guidance
is “it depends on what you need”. Even if you know what you need, it takes
significant research and understanding to know if a particular NoSQL engine is
right or wrong for that need. You can’t possibly evaluate them all, there are
far too many."

I don't understand this approach at all. You want to investigate using a NoSQL
solution. Why? You know that you need to do research and evaluation but you
give up because there are too many choices? You've heard that you have to
compromise on transactions and add application complexity, so you stick with
"good old SQL".

I'm not sure what this article is advocating. It doesn't explore any "NoSQL"
(I hate this term) solution and it doesn't even mention which RDBMS the author
is using instead. The analogies and examples given show that the author did
not really deeply study anything, and that is supported by the first
paragraph.

~~~
collyw
He obviously has a problem that can be solved using either SQL or NoSQL. Using
a RDBMS, he knows how to go about the task, whereas he isn't experienced in
NoSQL, so will need to spend time researching which one will fit his needs
before getting on with producing something. Sounds like he is being a fairly
pragmatic old school developer.

